# Redbridge camp site Oxford.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at this site recently? If so what is it like and how much does it cost?

Thanks in anticipation.

Dean & Angie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Do you mean the C&cc site at Oxford? Good spot, if a bit noisy from trains; very cnnvenient for Oxford, buses right outside.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Bognormike, It is behind "Go Outdoors" any idea of prices?

Dean & Angie :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ususal camping club rates - check it out here

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/aspx/details.aspx?id=7240&currentPage=1


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

It's £19 at the moment. Beware of the sub standard toilet facilities!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the link Bognormike :wink: 
We are not members of any clubs yet as we will not be getting our MHM until late September  
We are looking at two options at the moment :!: 
Store MHM for a few months or use van at local site before giving up work.

We will be fulltimers by end of March 09


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dean Angie

If you want to try the mh out there is asite at Steventon we always use when visiting family, i can give you more info if you need it.
We were down there recently and we are back again to abingdon this weekend coming only without the mh this time.
Malc


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Will, as your name suggests you be at Cropredy next weekend ?


Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> Store MHM for a few months or use van at local site before giving up work.


Have you considered Peachcroft farm ?

Peachcroft

G


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Have you considered Peachcroft farm ?

Peachcroft

G[/quote]

Cheers G, that will suit me perfectly for the future as well as Steventon


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

androidGB, yes we will be at Cropredy  Will you be there :?: 
This will be our 5th year. The last two we took our old Bedford CF2 camper van (1984)  This year we will be roughing it in a canvas thingy.

Regards

Dean & Angie


----------

